
Steve Jobs – The lesson he taught us - desiconnect
http://www.desi-connect.com/blog/sharp-lessons-canadian-indians-can-learn-from-steve-jobs-45
======
andreasgonewild
Word. It's funny how the people we try to copy became who they are by doing
the opposite, simply being themselves.

~~~
desiconnect
Or they were copying someone we have never heard about....

